# FREE RESIN AT BEREA



## Joebobber (Jul 22, 2021)

Berea is giving away free 16 ounce resin just pay the $8 shipping.   Just wanted to let everyone know.


----------



## Bats (Jul 22, 2021)

Out of stock


----------



## Joebobber (Jul 22, 2021)

Bats said:


> Out of stock


Already?  Dang that was fast. I got mine and jumped straight on here to let everyone know


----------



## Bats (Jul 22, 2021)

Well, I guess you'll have to be our guinea pig and report back on how "THE BEST Pen Making Casting Resin There is" is.


----------



## Joebobber (Jul 22, 2021)

Yeah it better be good for $40 for 16oz!


----------

